# Cutting & Water Retention



## Silverfoxsbs (Feb 17, 2013)

On a 12 week cut just hit week 7 and I'm bloated to hell, puffy etc holding shed loads of water

Any advice ?

A mate said reintroduce carbs slowly and it will harden me out????


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

High dose vit c and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Silverfoxsbs (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks I will give it a go ????


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> High dose vit c and drink plenty of water.


^^^^^^^ this.

Spot on mate.

We're talking 3000mg a day here. It has an almost immediate effect on me, 24-48 hours and the water drains out of me (particularly legs).

:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> ^^^^^^^ this.
> 
> Spot on mate.
> 
> ...


I was thinking more like 8-9g, I have 4g a day normally.

I suppose if you don't normally take vit c, 3-4g should do the trick.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I was thinking more like 8-9g, I have 4g a day normally.
> 
> I suppose if you don't normally take vit c, 3-4g should do the trick.


I take it you split the dose through the day? I take it once a days, and dont notice any difference between 3g and 6g. But like all things it is about finding what works for you.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> I take it you split the dose through the day? I take it once a days, and dont notice any difference between 3g and 6g. But like all things it is about finding what works for you.


Yeah I take 2g morning and 2 in the evening. I find it helps with water and immune system.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

celery seed extract, and dandelion root will also help. if you on cycle 1mg adex ED will also help.

last week get some ripped freak so on last day of diet after carb you u will look dry!


----------



## gripa (Mar 12, 2012)

What would you estimate your body fat percentage to be? I was on a cut there recently and was blaming water retention for "bloat" but if your only around 10% assuming your male, its probably just fat,, wait until your sub 7-8% then blame it on water and as others have already said drink as much water as you like up until about 6 pm everyday then cut it out, I also took 4grams of vit c daily and woke every morning dry, when I stretched the skin on my stomach out I could watch it go back in again slowly, im still like it atm, I was 5.7 % on sunday morning, measured by calipers. Only ive just underwent surgery for a distal tendon rupture but that's a different story.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

After reading alot of articles on stage prep I drank LOADS of water for a week, went up to 6-8g vit c a day for a week. Then stopped drinking water about 12pm.

The next day i looked unbelievable, regret not taking a picture tbh but every ounce of water dissapeared from my body


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

guys can anyone recommend which is the best vit c to buy eg powder or tabs

seen some on ebay 1000mg tabs


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Stop eating so much high in sodium and salt foods / protein shakes, 1-2,000 vitamin C daily, and 35ml x bodyweight in lb for water amounts will shreed water off you, more so if you lower carbs for obviously reasons.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Tonk007 said:


> guys can anyone recommend which is the best vit c to buy eg powder or tabs
> 
> seen some on ebay 1000mg tabs


I have found that Boots actually do very good value, chewable 1000mg vitamin C without all added bulkers etc.. think 180 Tabs of 1,000mg was 8.23 when I bought last week (doing a photoshoot this week).


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tonk007 said:


> guys can anyone recommend which is the best vit c to buy eg powder or tabs
> 
> seen some on ebay 1000mg tabs


Bulk powders is where I get mine. Cheaper than eBay etc


----------



## gripa (Mar 12, 2012)

Asda do 1000mg packs of 90 tabs, £5 per pack or 3 packs for a tenner


----------



## Silverfoxsbs (Feb 17, 2013)

gripa said:


> What would you estimate your body fat percentage to be? I was on a cut there recently and was blaming water retention for "bloat" but if your only around 10% assuming your male, its probably just fat,, wait until your sub 7-8% then blame it on water and as others have already said drink as much water as you like up until about 6 pm everyday then cut it out, I also took 4grams of vit c daily and woke every morning dry, when I stretched the skin on my stomach out I could watch it go back in again slowly, im still like it atm, I was 5.7 % on sunday morning, measured by calipers. Only ive just underwent surgery for a distal tendon rupture but that's a different story.


Was done on calipers last week at 9.3%


----------

